# This Pandora thing...



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Is there any way to just keep it on only when the rider wants to be able to play something? I usually keep it off but if someone wants to play something that is fine with me and I would much rather have them change the station on their phone than having to mess with it on mine myself. The thing is I don't want to keep it on all the time due to data use.

If I turn it on in the app and set it up but keep it off normally (with nothing playing), will the rider still be given the option to set it to their station where I could simply turn it on so they can hear it upon request?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Well never mind. It crashes shortly after I actually try to play something. That takes care of that. lol

I'm on Android Nougat though so it might be that.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Coincidentally I just had a guy ask about this today totally unprompted. He said one of his Ubers in Vegas had this set up where he could change the music on his Uber app and he thought it was cool. I had to tell him I tried it yesterday but it crashes the Uber app whenever I actually try to play a station so I had to turn music off in the app.

It kind of sucks that this crashes as it has a lot of potential. I feel if done right the customers would really appreciate it.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Do you have an older phone? I was using an LG G2 that would crash if I tried to nav without fully shutting off either Lyft or Uber...forget trying to play music. Got a Samsung S7 and I can run tons of resource-heavy apps at once with no performance issues at all. Haven't tried hooking up to Pandora, don't want to burn my data plan too quickly.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

GalinMcMahon said:


> Do you have an older phone? I was using an LG G2 that would crash if I tried to nav without fully shutting off either Lyft or Uber...forget trying to play music. Got a Samsung S7 and I can run tons of resource-heavy apps at once with no performance issues at all. Haven't tried hooking up to Pandora, don't want to burn my data plan too quickly.


I have a nexus 5x so not too old really. Released October 2015.

Qualcomm Snapdragon 808 Processor, 1.8GHz hexa-core 64-bit Adreno 418 GPU
2 GB Ram

I think it might be Android 7.0 related but I'm not sure. I might try messing around with it some more. It will actually open the pandora portion but as soon as I select a station the Uber driver app crashes however somehow the music keeps playing.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Those stats are similar to my G2. Sounds like a resource crash


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

GalinMcMahon said:


> Those stats are similar to my G2. Sounds like a resource crash


Could be but I'm pretty skeptical.

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5543&idPhone2=7556



> G2:
> 
> Basemark OS II: 848 / Basemark X: 11101
> 
> ...


The Nexus 5x has much higher benchmarks than the G2. Though the memory is the same. I'd think it should be more than enough to have the Uber app open and access Pandora. I haven't had any trouble at all playing graphics and sound intensive games on it.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

If you have Pandora enabled, there's a play/pause button on your driver app. Just pause when you don't have a Pandora-loving customer in your car and you won't use up your download quota.


----------

